# Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club



## riverdees05 (Apr 15, 2015)

Any information on this new resort in Las Vegas?  I have a unit on a 24 hold with RCI for mid March 2016, is that an OK time of the year for LV?


----------



## Laurie (Apr 15, 2015)

We're just back from an early April check-in. The weather was excellent for what we wanted to do, mid 70's (hike in nearby parks, Red Rock Canyon and Valley of Fire) so I think mid-March would be equally fine - unless you want a bunch of time sitting by the pool, in which case a bit later might be better.

Elara is very nice. If you have the 2-BR, they are really big - they're lock-outs. We had one for 2 people, and usually we like a 2-BR if available, to spread out and store our stuff out of sight. This time we didn't even go into the other side.

What specifically would you like to know?


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 15, 2015)

I was there in Feb and the weather was perfect. It was cool in the shade at the pool but great for walking the Strip. 

We had a studio and more than happy with the unit. 

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 15, 2015)

We were in Las Vegas last year over St. Patrick's week- the same timeframe mentioned above. Weather was perfect for walking around. Maybe a bit cool for swimming in the shade. The Deuce Buses follow each other up and down the Strip, so you can leave the rental car parked unless you are wandering afar.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 15, 2015)

Good time of year to go. Nice resort. Great location IMHO. Exchangers typically don't get the best location but, Hilton is a points based reservation system and, if HGVC members don't reserve the more expensive locations it's possible you might not get a low floor looking directly into the Planet Hollywood parking garage. 

Here's a link to our photo album from our Elera stay last October. We are HGVC owners and spent the points for a high floor and the larger one bedroom unit. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...droom/44183917_G4RDMG#!i=3606539334&k=7z8wmDW


----------



## Laurie (Apr 15, 2015)

Doug, we are exchangers and our view was similar to yours except not quite as high up - we were on 17th floor but I enjoyed the view, and I can be picky. 

I did call a few days ahead and asked for a good view if possible, they made no promises but noted my request.

The projection TV screen intrigued me from the description, but we tried it once and didn't bother after that.

Funny, we hit most of the breakfast places whose signs you photographed!


----------



## presley (Apr 16, 2015)

I just got this video in my email box. It won't answer your questions about travel in March, but it is nice walk through with narration.  http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/hg...ail&utm_term=0_9929d3b78d-0c1b050d11-69913649


----------



## Karen G (Apr 17, 2015)

dougp26364 said:


> Here's a link to our photo album from our Elera stay last October.



Nice photos!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 17, 2015)

riverdees05 said:


> Any information on this new resort in Las Vegas?  I have a unit on a 24 hold with RCI for mid March 2016, is that an OK time of the year for LV?


 That should be an exciting time in Las Vegas because of March Madness.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 17, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Doug, we are exchangers and our view was similar to yours except not quite as high up - we were on 17th floor but I enjoyed the view, and I can be picky.
> 
> I did call a few days ahead and asked for a good view if possible, they made no promises but noted my request.
> 
> ...



I always plan for the worst and hope for the best. As exchangers we've had both good and not so good placement when it comes to unit assignments. 

It occurs to me that, when exchanging into points based systems that allow owners to choose and pay for their unit view/location it's a crap shoot (pun intended). If owners go cheap to save points for more vacations it leaves the nicer, more expensive, unit locations to be assigned to the exchangers. There's also the impact on location of how many actual system owners are staying at the resort compared to exchangers. A higher percentage of exchangers vs owners can equal better unit location potential. 

I suspect HGVC in Vegas may be one of those exceptions as to owners paying extra for a view or larger unit. Who really goes to Vegas to spend time in a timeshare unit? My wife and I are probably in the minority as we enjoy the larger one bedroom units, the view afforded the highest possible floors in this building and the location just back of the strip but attached to the Mircle Mile Shops, enabling us to spend a long weekend relaxing without having to get out much.


----------



## STEVIE (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,
We stayed at the Elara 2 years ago in August. Hands down, one of the nicest timeshares we have stayed. The location can't be beat, and the room (2 bedroom) was amazing. By the way, my son's loved the projection screen to watch sports. We enjoyed the pool area, and the fitness room. Although August was hot, it didn't interfere at all with how much we enjoyed our week. I would not hesitate to stay there again.
Sue


----------



## tompalm (Apr 20, 2015)

Call the front desk and request a room on the highest floor, or at least a room that has been renovated.  They started at the top and are working down and might be done by now, but I doubt it.


----------

